# Bobtail 1911



## mcd1824 (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone know why the manufacturers aren't producing a 5 inch government model with a bobtail frame? They have it completely backwards. The bobtail makes carrying the 5 inch gun easier. It doesn't poke you in the short ribs like the standard frame does. The shorter commander length guns don't get pushed up into your short ribs when you sit down like the 5 inch guns. They need to wise up!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess it would be neat bu I've not personally had an issue carrying any of my 1911's. I've done it with belt and IWB rigs and they carry just fine to me. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost got a 5" Kobra model from Ed Brown that way. But as it was a range toy, the bobtail just didn't feel as good in my hand.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I found that a sweat sheild on my holster took care of any rib pokes with a IWB.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

ahh,just diy,you'll be more proud of it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

ECHOONE said:


> ahh,just diy,you'll be more proud of it!


:smt017 Huh??


----------

